# Fish tanks and brain eating amoebas



## kjr153 (Sep 16, 2013)

So... I'm a little bit of a worry wart freak but today I was doing a water change in my aquarium and while cleaning it out the water splashed in my face. I was online earlier and saw that the brain eating amoeba can live in fish tanks. NOW I"M FREAKING OUT!!! I know it can only be bad if it enters the nose. I don't know if water went in my nose. Does anyone know more about this?


----------



## lynnedit (Sep 16, 2013)

It has to be flushed deeply into your nose, not just touch the outside. If it is even in the water in the first place.
Don't worry!


----------



## Tom (Sep 16, 2013)

I'd be dead for sure if this were a real risk. So would half the people I know. I've been snorting and splashing around in fish water my whole life. I used to work for an importer and we got shipments from all over the world. Hundreds of boxes with thousands of fish several times a week. Some of those fish had never been seen by a white man until I laid eyes on them. Even named a couple of species, we did.

I have had aquariums continuously for the last 27 years. Many tanks for most of that time. My parents had fish tanks when I was born too. Dad got rid of his piranhas when I started walking and got tall enough to reach my little fingers into the top of the tank.

I think you need not worry about the terrible scourge of brain eating amoebas.


----------

